# BBQ Crab's Cajun Style



## noble captain (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello, everyone
I have my godchildren in town from Florida and one of them is super picky eater. So I got creative lol. How about BBQ Crab's. So here are some pictures of how to clean a crab. 




























Once the Crab's are clean I marinade them in a large tray , with Italian dissing, 2 stick's of real butter, ponzu sauce, fresh garlic, and of course here in Louisiana we use cayenne . We had 24 Crab's so I used enough of the liquid's evenly to cover all the Crab's and a head of garlic ( i minced the fresh garlic ) and two tea spoons of cayenne. Salt and pepper to taste. Reserve at least 2cups to bast with when on the grill. I soak for at least 30 minutes. 
Heat the pit to 350 and put all the Crab's open side down for 5 to 7 minutes then I flipped them and cooked 5 to 7 minutes on the other side while continuing to basting them with the same marinade. The time depends on the size of the Crab's. So here's how it turned out.






























That is picky eating it and loving it. Lol
Thanks.


----------



## dcecil (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice thread, I appreciate the lesson on cleaning the crab.  The cook looks like it turned out great by the big ol smile from your picky eater lol.  Nicely done


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 8, 2018)

NC, Nice job on the crabs, I ate a lot of em when I was younger but never had them smoked . LIKE!


----------



## noble captain (Jul 8, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Nice thread, I appreciate the lesson on cleaning the crab.  The cook looks like it turned out great by the big ol smile from your picky eater lol.  Nicely done


Thanks he loved it we all so boiled Cajun Style Crab's to. He loved it. Thanks


----------



## dcecil (Jul 8, 2018)

noble captain said:


> Thanks he loved it we all so boiled Cajun Style Crab's to. He loved it. Thanks


I wanna do a seafood boil for my family.  I’m trying to read up on it right now.  Not real common thing to see here where I live but we love seafood.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 8, 2018)

Great thread and pictures Cap.  I've been around crabs for decades but never had a smoked one, yet.

Judging by the bite out of the styrofoam cup, "Picky" got pretty hungry before the crabs showed up.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 8, 2018)

For sure a different way of doing crabs here we steam them. Looks good though.

Warren


----------



## brent b (Jul 8, 2018)

Those we're super yummy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2018)

Oh boy!
Those look good!
I wish I was sitting at your table!
Al


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 8, 2018)

That's really cool! Not common at all here in PA...lol. People would be stoked... and confused... and all sorts of things... if they showed up and saw that on the grill...lol. That would be so cool!


----------



## Smoke23 (Jul 8, 2018)

Now that’s a fantastic meal!!!


----------



## noble captain (Jul 8, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Nice thread, I appreciate the lesson on cleaning the crab.  The cook looks like it turned out great by the big ol smile from your picky eater lol.  Nicely done


Thanks


----------



## noble captain (Jul 8, 2018)

dcecil said:


> I wanna do a seafood boil for my family.  I’m trying to read up on it right now.  Not real common thing to see here where I live but we love seafood.


Let me know if you want pointers, in Louisiana we boil a lot of crab and shrimp.


----------



## noble captain (Jul 8, 2018)

T


one eyed jack said:


> Great thread and pictures Cap.  I've been around crabs for decades but never had a smoked one, yet.
> 
> Judging by the bite out of the styrofoam cup, "Picky" got pretty hungry before the crabs showed up.


Thanks


----------



## noble captain (Jul 8, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Oh boy!
> Those look good!
> I wish I was sitting at your table!
> Al


Me to all are welcome. Thanks


----------



## noble captain (Jul 8, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> That's really cool! Not common at all here in PA...lol. People would be stoked... and confused... and all sorts of things... if they showed up and saw that on the grill...lol. That would be so cool!


I really think it's pretty easy, but has great flavor and presentation . Thanks


----------



## noble captain (Jul 8, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> Now that’s a fantastic meal!!!


Thanks


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 19, 2018)

Excellent write up Noble Captain!
I wish I'd seen this about June 30th when the crabbin season opened at my Daughters house in Washington State.
I never realized crabs had an easy opening pull tab. :rolleyes:

I chilled ours, quick killed, then twisted the halves out. Quick shake, quick rinse, Steamed and an ice water chill, bagged and frozen. Ready for a Boil here at home.
I loaded my freezer in my RV, and have them in the deep freeze until the boil.
I might need to get my cousin Vic and Uncle Syris in to help me with a good old Louisianian Boil. At my Aunts wake, Uncle Syris asked Betty and I to stick around after the rest left. Victor was putting on a Crawfish Boil.
We stood around a nice pit fire, drinkin skunky Swap Meet beer from Uncles stash, swappin tales and laughin.
Then Victor poured the basket on a big table for all to enjoy.
Aunt Arlene I am sure was smiling approvingly...

Looks like you managed to get picky pleased.
So those are Blue Crabs....


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 19, 2018)

Awesome thread! Big Like!

Cleanliness wise, I prefer cleaning crab before cooking them, I think the flavor is much improved cleaning AFTER. Cooking in its own juices makes a big difference- no matter if you steam, boil or grill them. Never felt a need or want to marinate and baste them like that but might have to give that a try... Because.... I did notice you left a little bit of that brown "crab butter" in the body there.. which is AMBROSIA and best part of the crab (and why I like to cook in the whole). BUT out here in the Northwest they have Domoic Acid level warnings and they recommend not eating any of the viscera part of crab and shellfish... Shame... However your method of cleaning before and using a marinade and basting has its merits for that reason.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 19, 2018)

That is a great looking meal for sure, And crab cleaning lessons to boot. Great write up as well Definite like.


----------

